# canesten 500mg vaginal pessary



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
My doc has percribed Canesten 500mg vaginal pessary for thrush. In the info it says be careful when using if pregnant. However I looked on the net and the info there said do not use the vaginal pessary when pregnant. I am 13 weeks and have had some pain and spotting during the first 12 wks.
Can I use this safely or would I be better off using the cream.

Many thanks
Mariann


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

the pessary is safe to use, and it will be the quickest to work, 

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mariann (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi
thank you
Mariann


----------

